

Starting-Up and staying in Boston - ivankirigin

The HackerNews MeetUp last night was lots of fun. Thanks to everyone who made it!<p>I asked someone in the current YC batch how many in the current YC companies are staying in Boston.<p>To his knowledge: none! <p>That is a big surprise. What does it mean for those of us that like the town and would love to stay?
======
zach
Boston seems like the Second City of startups. Great place to get started but
not the big time.

When the SFP started, I had no idea that Boston had much current startup
activity. I mean, I knew a couple places that started there but not as many
as, say, Seattle. But I think now it's a great place for the first stage of a
startup's life. Lots of hackers and lots of financiers that can get you going.
But the M&A, influential investors and press is just so extremely concentrated
in the Bay Area.

Don't get me wrong, I'm an LA guy and am fond of Cambridge, so I'm not a homer
here. But that's the reality, especially for companies as determined to make
it as the YC companies presumably are.

------
champion
Of course, there are lots of Boston area startups beyond the few YC funds. And
most of those doing YC don't have Boston roots, so they might not have much
reason to stay.

To the larger point, Boston needs a stronger and more vibrant community of
hackers, esp. for those interested in the web.

And I'm bummed I missed the meetup last night...

~~~
ivankirigin
That's a good point. It would be interesting to know how many from the current
group were from the area. Also knowing how many are actually moving to the
Valley vs. moving back to where they're based.

I'm sure there will be another meetup, but maybe not before Oct 18th :)

------
Jd
Is this a rhetorical question? The answer seems obvious...

~~~
ivankirigin
What? That all startups must move to the Valley?

I find that hard to believe.

~~~
Jd
I know you find it hard to believe. Otherwise you wouldn't be asking yourself
a rhetorical question.

